# 517 acres in Carroll county



## ronniemac (Mar 23, 2020)

I have 517 acres in Carroll county near whitesburg. Looking for about five or six members. It's quality managed with food plots. You can call me at 470 808 1256 for more info


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2020)

ronniemac said:


> I have 517 acres in Carroll county near whitesburg. Looking for about five or six members. It's quality managed with food plots. You can call me at 470 808 1256 for more info


Ronnie we need a price with this as per rules. You may wan to read them. They above.


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 23, 2020)

We have camping must run generator no power. Pin in pin out system. Plenty of Turkey and big deer. You get to have one lockout stand.


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 23, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Ronnie we need a price with this as per rules. You may wan to read them. They above.


$500 a year


----------



## Gordoncountyfence (Mar 23, 2020)

ronniemac said:


> I have 517 acres in Carroll county near whitesburg. Looking for about five or six members. It's quality managed with food plots. You can call me at 470 808 1256 for more info


----------



## Gordoncountyfence (Mar 23, 2020)

Is this spot still available and what type of land is it?


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 24, 2020)

How many total members ?  guests?


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 24, 2020)

Gordoncountyfence said:


> Is this spot still available and what type of land is it?


Yes it is half hardwoods half pines


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 24, 2020)

Interested, when can we meet and look at property? Thanks


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Mar 25, 2020)

What club is this?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 25, 2020)

@Rackmaster might be interested


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 25, 2020)

Gl4di4torRr said:


> What club is this?


Deer City


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 26, 2020)

How many members


----------



## rldevogt (Mar 27, 2020)

Just moved to the area and very interested. I will call you tomorrow morning


----------



## ronniemac (Mar 30, 2020)

Club is Full


----------

